# How can a teenager make money to board her horse?



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi! I am only 14 years old and and trying to save up to board my horse at a place near me, because he currently lives in another state with my grandma. I am looking around for stables to work at and asking around at different places to see if they would lower the board cost in exchange for working at the stables. The place I want to board him at is $300 a month. Any other ideas on how i can make some more money? 
thanks!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Baby sitting is always a good first job. Pet sitting too. Mow lawns, rake leaves, stall cleaning are all good too, but can be hard work.
You could try making and selling jewelry, you just have to keep track of expenses and make sure you're actually making a profit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I worked at a fast food restaurant at 14 to pay my horse expenses


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

A lot of places require you to be 16, or even 18 to work there. I know around here you have to be 16 to work fast food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> A lot of places require you to be 16, or even 18 to work there. I know around here you have to be 16 to work fast food.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yah where I live, you have to be around 16 to work at any fast food places.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GamingGrrl said:


> A lot of places require you to be 16, or even 18 to work there. I know around here you have to be 16 to work fast food.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


http://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/youthlabor/agerequirements.htm
Department of labor says you can work at 14. They have perameters on how many hours and how late at night you can work. I couldn't work past 7pm but I got a lot of hours for dinner rush and weekends.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I work at fast food now.. to support SOME of my horse. ( the want stuff- dad is nice enough to pay for the NEED stuff)


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

But the individual companies also get to decide what age limit they have. Most places ask on the application if your over 14/16/18, and online applications often won't let you proceed if you're under their age requirements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Teen Workers
Don't know where the op lives but Washington is 14 also


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ thats 100% true.. Im 16 though


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Is that for stall board? If not, then you may want to look around and see if any pasture board is available for cheaper. If you can't find a place that will exchange stall cleaning for board, then you probably need to look into getting a part time job at a fast food restaurant or something. Unfortunately, your options may be limited there. If you cannot find a job due to your age, then start doing what other folks have said and look for babysitting jobs, around the house type work for people, and such things. Start doing these things, and keep track of how much you make on average for several months. Even if it's not enough to cover board, start saving it so that once you do get a job and make enough to afford board you will have a safety net in case something happens to your income. Do this until you are old enough to get a "real" job, and then move you boy over  

Also, try to see if your parents would be willing to give you cash to help out with boarding expenses instead of asking for presents at christmas and your birthday. This certainly wouldn't be able to cover you all the way, but it could help you catch a break once in awhile!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know of any places who hire under 16 either, and they really prefer 18. I had a heck of a time getting a job at 16 because most places didn't like my age. I eventually found work with Cherrydale, and I collate (organize, staple, sort, and envelope fundraising material for public schools) for them. I don't get paid by the hour, I'm paid by the envelope. I get $0.10 per envelope, but I'm quite fast and can do about 6-7 envelopes per minute, so I'm paid enough to support my horses as long as I budget carefully. I also tutor, babysit special needs kids, and house/dog/horse sit for people to supplement my income. Maybe you can do one of those things?

My rule of thumb, is you need to be making enough money to pay for monthly board/farrier/feed costs, plus an extra $100 ideally, in case you need something. You should also put money away for emergencies. Again, ideally you'd have at least $300-400 for emergency. I can't say much though because at the moment I'm making just BARELY enough to board/feed/farrier my horses, and have little for emergencies in the bank. However, I'm also paying for my car insurance which is not cheap, and gas which is not cheap either. I wouldn't recommend it though...its stressful.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Tangos Girl, what part of the country are you in? I made money at that age doing farm chores. I moved irrigation pipe in the summer, which at the time paid $5/turn, so I made $20/day. You can also sometimes also get paid to help at brandings and cattle round ups if you're willing to work. I have occasionally been paid to bring my horse and help bring cattle down off forest service leases too. 

If you're not in a agricultural area, maybe you could baby sit? Mow lawns? I'm not sure what else. Maybe some people who grew up in a city may have better suggestions.


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Is that for stall board? If not, then you may want to look around and see if any pasture board is available for cheaper. If you can't find a place that will exchange stall cleaning for board, then you probably need to look into getting a part time job at a fast food restaurant or something. Unfortunately, your options may be limited there. If you cannot find a job due to your age, then start doing what other folks have said and look for babysitting jobs, around the house type work for people, and such things. Start doing these things, and keep track of how much you make on average for several months. Even if it's not enough to cover board, start saving it so that once you do get a job and make enough to afford board you will have a safety net in case something happens to your income. Do this until you are old enough to get a "real" job, and then move you boy over
> 
> Also, try to see if your parents would be willing to give you cash to help out with boarding expenses instead of asking for presents at christmas and your birthday. This certainly wouldn't be able to cover you all the way, but it could help you catch a break once in awhile!


It is $300 for a stall and they get turned out in the pasture at the daytime. The price also includes shots and fairer expenses.


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Viranh said:


> Tangos Girl, what part of the country are you in? I made money at that age doing farm chores. I moved irrigation pipe in the summer, which at the time paid $5/turn, so I made $20/day. You can also sometimes also get paid to help at brandings and cattle round ups if you're willing to work. I have occasionally been paid to bring my horse and help bring cattle down off forest service leases too.
> 
> If you're not in a agricultural area, maybe you could baby sit? Mow lawns? I'm not sure what else. Maybe some people who grew up in a city may have better suggestions.


I am in Washington, so there isn't as many farms around the coast.


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Is that for stall board? If not, then you may want to look around and see if any pasture board is available for cheaper. If you can't find a place that will exchange stall cleaning for board, then you probably need to look into getting a part time job at a fast food restaurant or something. Unfortunately, your options may be limited there. If you cannot find a job due to your age, then start doing what other folks have said and look for babysitting jobs, around the house type work for people, and such things. Start doing these things, and keep track of how much you make on average for several months. Even if it's not enough to cover board, start saving it so that once you do get a job and make enough to afford board you will have a safety net in case something happens to your income. Do this until you are old enough to get a "real" job, and then move you boy over
> 
> Also, try to see if your parents would be willing to give you cash to help out with boarding expenses instead of asking for presents at christmas and your birthday. This certainly wouldn't be able to cover you all the way, but it could help you catch a break once in awhile!


And I think that is a really good idea! Woking a little now and save up some money, and when i get a real job, bring him over, so i can continue to add to the money i have saved. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Its a REALLY good idea to build a "financial cushion" of *at least * $1,000... or enough to euthanize you horse God forbid something happens to him. Board might cost you $300 a month, but that wont stop him from needing supplies, like fly spray, buckets or blankets. These costs will quickly add up. It might not be the wisest decision taking on a huge financial responsibility alone at your age. 

And are you sure it includes vet and farrier? It doesn't sound right. Maybe they are saying you can use their vet and farrier? Two front shoes could easily run $100. Fall and spring shots could be about $250. I don't see why they would be covering your horses expenses.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Its a REALLY good idea to build a "financial cushion" of *at least * $1,000... or enough to euthanize you horse God forbid something happens to him. Board might cost you $300 a month, but that wont stop him from needing supplies, like fly spray, buckets or blankets. These costs will quickly add up. It might not be the wisest decision taking on a huge financial responsibility alone at your age.
> 
> And are you sure it includes vet and farrier? It doesn't sound right. Maybe they are saying you can use their vet and farrier? Two front shoes could easily run $100. Fall and spring shots could be about $250. I don't see why they would be covering your horses expenses.


Both of the barns where I used to board covered both shots and worming for you. It is definitely done at some places, but usually not at places as low as $300. Both of those places were also owned and managed by ladies whose husbands were equine vets as well. Farrier expenses also vary by location and horse to horse. It's 90 for trim/front shoes with my farrier, but back where I used to live it was $70. They may cover the base cost of the trimming, and adding shoes is extra? 

Either way, you are absolutely correct. You need to make sure you know WHAT is covered and what is not with your board so that you don't have unexpected costs that add up!



Tangos Girl said:


> And I think that is a really good idea! Woking a little now and save up some money, and when i get a real job, bring him over, so i can continue to add to the money i have saved. Thanks for your help!


You're welcome! That definitely seems like the best option for you right now. Don't book a flight for you horse tomorrow- start saving up right now so that you'll have your safety net. A little bit of planning now can save you and your horse a lot of heartache later!


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Its a REALLY good idea to build a "financial cushion" of *at least * $1,000... or enough to euthanize you horse God forbid something happens to him. Board might cost you $300 a month, but that wont stop him from needing supplies, like fly spray, buckets or blankets. These costs will quickly add up. It might not be the wisest decision taking on a huge financial responsibility alone at your age.
> 
> And are you sure it includes vet and farrier? It doesn't sound right. Maybe they are saying you can use their vet and farrier? Two front shoes could easily run $100. Fall and spring shots could be about $250. I don't see why they would be covering your horses expenses.


My bad! It dose not cover fairer costs. This is what the monthly boarding price covers: (copy pasted form their website)


AM/PM water and feed (Owner supplied hay, no need to haul though i order once a month and it is great hay at a good price)
Daily turn out/in (blankets/masks/spray as needed)
Daily stall cleaning with soft white shavings
All day turn-out. Morning until dusk daily.
Your grain fed up to 2 times daily
your meds, shots, wormers given when needed


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Both of the barns where I used to board covered both shots and worming for you. It is definitely done at some places, but usually not at places as low as $300. Both of those places were also owned and managed by ladies whose husbands were equine vets as well. Farrier expenses also vary by location and horse to horse. It's 90 for trim/front shoes with my farrier, but back where I used to live it was $70. They may cover the base cost of the trimming, and adding shoes is extra?
> 
> Either way, you are absolutely correct. You need to make sure you know WHAT is covered and what is not with your board so that you don't have unexpected costs that add up!
> 
> ...


My bad! It dose not cover fairer costs. This is what the monthly boarding price covers: (copy pasted form their website)


AM/PM water and feed (Owner supplied hay, no need to haul though I order once a month and it is great hay at a good price)
Daily turn out/in (blankets/masks/spray as needed)
Daily stall cleaning with soft white shavings
All day turn-out. Morning until dusk daily.
Your grain fed up to 2 times daily
Your meds, shots, wormers given when needed


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was waiting tables, there were a couple of hostesses that were under 16. As someone else said, there were limits on how many hours they could work and how late they could work, but it was a job.

You'd have to check around to make sure you knew what all it was legal for you to do, but another couple of things that nobody has mentioned is a dog walker and a private maid. There are a lot of elderly folks or people who work a lot of hours that just have someone come in to clean their houses for them once or twice a week. BUT, you'd be working with chemicals so I'm not sure that would be legal for someone your age.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Tangos Girl said:


> My bad! It dose not cover fairer costs. This is what the monthly boarding price covers: (copy pasted form their website)
> 
> 
> AM/PM water and feed (Owner supplied hay, no need to haul though I order once a month and it is great hay at a good price)
> ...


In that case you have a lot more to think about as well. You will have to factor in a monthly budget for feed, farrier, shots, and worming. Just keep this in mind when calculating your monthly/yearly expenses, and keep these things (feed especially) in mind when selecting a boarding stable. The $300/month place may not actually be cheaper than the $450/month location that includes grain, wormer, and baccinations in the cost. You'll need to know approximately how much the horse will eat, and be aware of how high those various costs can run.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> AM/PM water and feed (Owner supplied hay, no need to haul though I order once a month and it is great hay at a good price)
> Daily turn out/in (blankets/masks/spray as needed)
> Daily stall cleaning with soft white shavings
> All day turn-out. Morning until dusk daily.
> ...


so for 300$ they feed the horse hay and grain you pay for, deworm with product you buy, clean the stall and blanket. You may want to factor in a budget like this:

$300 basic fee + $100-$300 hay costs + $40(ish) grain + $70-$100 a month(average) for dewormer/shots/farrier

so you are paying $510- $740 a month, not including routine vet bills, replacing tack, emergency care, etc.

You can work fast food, do cleaning, mow lawns, walk dogs, babysit, odd jobs, such as painting, find a barn that lets you muck stalls, and a number of other jobs. I detailed cars for neighbors, worked hauling boxes for a consignment shop, and did jobs for friends and neighbors like cleaning chicken coups, weeding gardens, etc. I also volunteered to do many jobs at home above my chores, which my parents paid me for.

I bought my first horse at 15, with money I had saved, and paid for my horses all through high school, my parents have never contributed.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have always worked in restaurants to support my horses. Like BlueSpark, I purchased my first horse at fifteen, have been a horse owner since then, and have supported them by waiting tables... It isn't glamourous, but it works...


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

People have given you some really good ideas! I worked on farms (not sure that's possible in your situation though) when I was 14 because no place would hire me and did odd jobs and even now to get money off of my bored by working there or even barter for tack or to borrow some. You would be surprised at what you can barter. I would also have a back up fund just in case. Also (even though it's not really about jobs but it saved me money in the long run!) learn how to give your own vaccines. Have someone knowledgeable teach you in person, once you can give them on your own you will save a ton of money/hassle in vet bills to give the standard vaccines. (Though depending on your state you may not be able to give rabies and some others, but check the life spans of those with your vet and they can give it accordingly.) Some old wives tales work too so for first aid (that doesn't need immediate vet attention) you can save some money by finding ones that work! Just basic first aid knowledge has helped me save major $$$$ when one of my animals got hurt (abscesses... fun haha) and I was broke. (Though of course it was nothing major, just stuff that cleared up in a week or so.) Good luck!


----------



## 80acorns (Sep 20, 2013)

I always worked off board or training at the barn. As suggested, I would try to find rough board if the horse doesn't need a stall. Also ask around because someone might have an open stall or spot on their private farm. I personally don't care for big, all breed boarding places. 

I would strongly consider leasing instead of taking on a huge financial responsibility by yourself. It's not fair to the horse (or any animal) if something happens and you can't afford an emergency, medical condition or lose interest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Keep in mind some things...

1. Horses don't ways cost "just board". In fact they are usually more than just board. Shoes/trims, deworming, vaccines, odds and ends that you need. Not to mention the possibility of a big injury that you may need to buy supplies for or call the vet out for.
2. The barn doesn't care if you can't find chores to earn money with, or had to study so couldn't work, or that you couldn't get a ride or whatever. The bill is still due, regardless if you were able to earn enough or not.
3. Your little jobs may end up giving you enough money for the board, but you're probably still depending on a ride to and from the barn.
4. Your jobs may give you enough money for the board but you may have to do so many of them that you won't have time to ride.
5. At 14, you very well may still need lessons. Lessons aren't free!

What happens if you can't find work?
What about in a few years when you hit 18? Are your parents expecting you to move out then? Would you be able to afford living expenses and a horse?
Planning on going to college? Will you be taking the horse along? How will you move him and pay for it? How will you pay for board?

If you're able to strong together some amount of money, taking a lot of lessons or part leasing may be more manageable for you than your own horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhitePolos (Jun 30, 2013)

Instead of making money to pay for board, have you ever looked at working at the boarding facility itself and work in exchance of board? I have seen a lot of younger teens work hard in exchange of board for horses.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I wanted to also throw out that if you do work off board, be sure to arrange for a signed contract... Lots of people don't get fair pay for the work they do in these situations.
However, based on what you posted, it sounds like that's a bit out of the price range of odd jobs...


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

I did not read the whole thread, but would your parents be willing to help at all?
Say you get a job to support board, would they help with extras? Farrier, seasonal shots, emergencies, etc? It's nice to have a cushion of money, but will be very hard to do because at 14 your horse will probably take up most of your income!

I think most places you can work at your age. I worked at a drycleaner and fed/mucked stalls at the barn throughout high school to pay for my horses board.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^If OP is 14, there probably aren't many places she can work, unless it's under the table.

I see this is an older thread... wondering how this turned out.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

My bad! It dose not cover fairer costs. This is what the monthly boarding price covers: (copy pasted form their website)


AM/PM water and feed (Owner supplied hay, no need to haul though I order once a month and it is great hay at a good price) *(It doesn't say if they pay for the hay or you do, it sounds like you have to)*
Daily turn out/in (blankets/masks/spray as needed)
Daily stall cleaning with soft white shavings
All day turn-out. Morning until dusk daily.
Your grain fed up to 2 times daily 
Your meds, shots, wormers given when needed *(It says YOUR meds, shots, and wormers. So you still have to buy them but they are willing to give them to the horse)*

*So, with the above, you are probably looking at $300 plus the cost of hay a month. Don't forget what others said above. You still have to pay for Farrier work, the vet, what if you need a new saddle or bridle or want to go on a trail ride or a show? Factor everything in. Good Luck.
*


Tangos Girl said:


> My bad! It dose not cover fairer costs. This is what the monthly boarding price covers: (copy pasted form their website)
> 
> 
> AM/PM water and feed (Owner supplied hay, no need to haul though I order once a month and it is great hay at a good price)
> ...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Weed, offer to help organize closets/drawers. Clean out kitchen cabinets, deep clean baseboards.

Rake, trim, mow, weedeat, walk dogs, clean windows, clean blinds.

All of which IF you were near, I would hire someone to do.

We have had 6 pretty good sized snowfalls.

Want to take a guess as to how many kids came by wanting to shovel snow?

Zero.

No one wants to work anymore....or they have to be stood over so they do a good job.


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Zexious said:


> ^If OP is 14, there probably aren't many places she can work, unless it's under the table.
> 
> I see this is an older thread... wondering how this turned out.


Well, Ive been putting my money into a savings account and when i turn 16 or in a year or so and get a job, i will bring my horse over here and my parents said they would help with boarding costs until i can be making enough money to take care of his on my own.


----------

